# 210 vs 240 gyuto



## thisisputt (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been thinking about this question. I'm going to buy a gyuto. I'm wondering which length would be better 210mm or 240mm?


----------



## jimbob (Feb 24, 2016)

Lots prefer 210, and lots prefer 240. One is absolutely not better than the other. I think the only way to find out which you prefer is to try them. Buy two......


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 24, 2016)

How come you have discarded 270 and 180? 
Nobody except you can tell which one would be the best for you.
Even more, different knives of the same length might feels very different so it's not just the length, but the combination of length, profile and balance.


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 24, 2016)

240 at work, 210 (or even shorter) at home.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 24, 2016)

210 at work when I am working in the pass. 240 mm when I am prepping. 
At home all different kinds of knives. &#128522;


----------



## Furminati (Feb 24, 2016)

I like 270. But I think it comes down to personal preference and the maker. Some 210's are vastly different from their 240 counterpart


----------



## Matus (Feb 24, 2016)

It is not only matter of personal preference, but also of skill. Íf you are not very skilled and use knife tip a lot, you will find it easier to use shorter knives. If you cut large vegetables or slice large pieces of meat than 240 (or longer) will be more practical.

On top of the length comes weight & weight distribution & center of mass, blade geometry & blade profile. Frankly - the best is to keep trying different knives until you find one that suits you.


----------



## Furminati (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry.. Put in the same thing twice


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Why no love for the great compromise 225mm? Not too long, not too short!


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 24, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Why no love for the great compromise 225mm? Not too long, not too short!



Maybe that's why I love my watanabe so much as its 225mm lol


----------



## nwdel (Feb 24, 2016)

Cutting board or counter space might also be a limiting factor.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 24, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Why no love for the great compromise 225mm? Not too long, not too short!



I personally really like knives in the 225-230 range. They just feel right.


----------



## tward369 (Mar 7, 2016)

I personally prefer 240mm. But you should also factor in whether the knife has a pronounced belly or not. I found that having a knife with a more pronounced belly really decreased its cutting surface for me, since I do not use it in a rocking motion.


----------



## Asteger (Mar 7, 2016)

I get shorter all the time. Now 210 seems too big, although I'm happy with my 210 Chukabocho which is relatively huge. Gyuto-wise 180 or 190 is ideal, and currently I'm happy to grab a 180 Kato first.

One thing not pointed out is that shorter knives will usually be harder to sharpen due to more pronounced curves. I wonder if the relative ease of care with the longer blades (240-270) flatters a bit and/or supports their popularity?

Really, there's good reason and experience behind the general preference for 165-180 in Japan, trust them. Like with many other things, I think the tendency for long blades involves a bit of excess. When you use a gyuto I think it's possible that less can also be more.



tward369 said:


> ... you should also factor in whether the knife has a pronounced belly or not. I found that having a knife with a more pronounced belly really decreased its cutting surface



This can be true, yes


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 7, 2016)

Asteger said:


> I get shorter all the time. Now 210 seems too big, although I'm happy with my 210 Chukabocho which is relatively huge. Gyuto-wise 180 or 190 is ideal, and currently I'm happy to grab a 180 Kato first.
> 
> One thing not pointed out is that shorter knives will usually be harder to sharpen due to more pronounced curves. I wonder if the relative ease of care with the longer blades (240-270) flatters a bit and/or supports their popularity?
> 
> Really, there's good reason and experience behind the general preference for 165-180 in Japan, trust them. Like with many other things, I think the tendency for long blades involves a bit of excess. When you use a gyuto I think it's possible that less can also be more.



I have still yet to find what length I really prefer. Though another reason for favoring longer knives would be blade forward weight which makes cutting feel more effortless. The Kato is probably one the ideal specimens in the 180-190 range due to how Kato-san generally forged heavier knives. I personally find 180mm great for onions and smaller veggies though in my taste a bit lacking for say a large potato (though I'm sure each person has their own preference)

Other reason to lean towards a longer knife if is you are doing more large product (I definitely prefer 240mm for full heads of lettuce/cabbage/broccoli/cauliflower and when I'm portioning medium/larger cuts of meat). That all being said when portioning larger cuts of meat one could reach for a Sujihiki (though I don't own one yet). I would weigh the balance of length as a tradeoff between a couple factors some of them being: versatility, control/precision, weight.


----------



## YG420 (Mar 7, 2016)

I started with 270's, switched to 240's, and now I reach for a 210 kato or kono fuji which is about 230 I believe. The 210 kato is the only 210 thats felt right for me.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Mar 7, 2016)

It's hard to choose a length more appropriate for everything. I like bigger gyuto in general (portioning meat, prep vegetables), but smaller for dicing.


----------



## daveb (Mar 7, 2016)

I find it application specific.

A carrot, a stick of celery, an onion - 210
A handful of carrots, a bunch of celery, a few onions - 240
18 qts of mire poix - 270

Home - 210 - 240
Catering prep - 240 - 270
Rest prep - 270
Rest line - 180 - 210
Food Truck line - 180
Demo/classes - 240
If I could only have one - 240

Your height, height of board surface, shared usage, space constraints may all play a roll in selection. Send me all of your money and I'll take care of it:cool2:


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Mar 7, 2016)

daveb said:


> I find it application specific.
> 
> A carrot, a stick of celery, an onion - 210
> A handful of carrots, a bunch of celery, a few onions - 240
> ...




Words to live by.
I concur.


----------

